# What is this weed?



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what this weed may be? They are really tall, averaging about 10 feet tall. Thankfully they have really shallow roots and are easy to dig up. They seem to prefer the southern fields. The stems are hairy. When you cut them open, they are very white inside. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ragweed


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Tiempo. Guess I better get moving and get it all up before it blooms and releases all that lovely pollen into the air or DH is going to have a really bad day.  The funny part is that he told me to leave it growing as a screen between our garden and the neighbor's cornfield. It looks like a forest right now.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It does get a bit carried away with itself


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Giant ragweed, to be specific.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep...giant ragweed. Pulled up a bunch today and fed it to the goats. They love it. I don't!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

yep giant rag weed. quail love the seeds.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We have it everywhere...except in our pastures. The sheep keep it eaten down to nothing. They love it. If I could only turn them loose in the garden to eat it and leave my veggies alone. Ha! Right...


----------

